
ICANN will allow filenames as TLDs (.pdf, .exe, .jpg, etc) - exolymph
https://twitter.com/kpyke/status/789156391726387200
======
exolymph
This is the actual source, but it's a PDF (ironically?) and it wouldn't be
obvious what was being discussed: [http://archive.icann.org/en/topics/dns-
stability-draft-paper...](http://archive.icann.org/en/topics/dns-stability-
draft-paper-06feb08.pdf)

------
angersock
This...seems ripe for abuse.

------
LordWinstanley
Well, why not? .ai is already a TLD.

[Adobe Illustrator files, for those not in the know]

